# Lawyers Charged in National Baby-Selling Scandal



## Mulvah (Aug 12, 2008)

"A California lawyer who specializes in reproductive law is the latest of three women to plead guilty for taking part in what federal prosecutors called a "baby-selling ring" that charged a dozen couples more than $100,000 to adopt babies born from surrogate pregnancies." Here is a link to the article.

Here is a more recent article, in which all three participants have pleaded guilty. "Erickson, who prosecutors believe profited about $70,000 through the scheme, will pay each of the 12 couples $10,000 in restitution and up to $250,000 in fines to the government. She faces up to five years in prison when she is sentenced Oct. 28."

I think it's interesting the articles discuss "a dozen couples". If you look online, there are ads from 2009 from/about these lawyers. I understand the legality of speaking to the twelve couples, but the reality is, it is very likely a much higher number. The most heart-wrenching part is thinking of these children, the real victims of this case.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Isn't that awful? This isn't far from me either. I shudder to think that this was happening in my backyard.


----------



## Mulvah (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bokonon*
> 
> Isn't that awful? This isn't far from me either. I shudder to think that this was happening in my backyard.


It is. It's just amazing that these two lawyers were well-known in their field, so blindly trusted, and so wildly corrupt. Apparently the scheme started in 2005. This article says of Erickson,

"About 10:30 p.m. Tuesday, Erickson posted a comment on Facebook asking the public not to pass judgment on her.

'As an advocate, educator and representative of Intended Parents, Egg Donors, Sperm Donors, Surrogates, and all the children that have been born because of my hard work and dedication to this industry for over a decade, I respectfully request that those who know me for who I am (and even those who do not) please wait to judge until I am able to share the real story, my story,' she wrote.

'Remember, any story can be spun and manipulated to make a story salacious, *yet know from the bottom of my heart that I have done the right things to protect some children from otherwise disastrous outcomes.* I have never taken advantage of parents, children, donors or surrogates who otherwise would remain vulnerable to the underbelly of this industry.

I live my life by doing the right things for the right reasons and sometimes you just have to do what is right.'"

I find the use of "some" in the above phrase very odd. She has since removed her entire Facebook page.


----------



## mamoonkay (Aug 19, 2011)

That is just horrible.


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)




----------

